# 1967 GTO engine/performance parts/upgrades



## jmp04 (Apr 21, 2009)

Okay, im currently going through all the paperwork to get one imported, as there a rare commodity over here.

Ive been told the engine is a little worse for wear with it (the pics tell the tale), but it can be restored.

I was wondering if i were to replace it, what would you guys reccomend slamming in it ?? wouldnt mind something along the lines of a 455, but what make etc...

Also if i were replacing it for high end parts, would it be worth while getting a new transmission (4, 5, or 6 speed??) and again, what make/ratios would people reccomend.

Anyother modifications/improvement/replacement opinions and from what people have learnt would be great if possible, so let me know what you guys have done or read please 

(dont rip into me too much, im relitivley new at muscle mods, but have had afew 80's and 90's reg cars that i have modded so know some of the basics, but not all)

Cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

It's difficult to administer advice without some specifics of the car as it is now.
That said, engine swapping is most efficiently done by staying with the same make parts. Buick and Olds do use the same transmission as Pontiac and are a little easier to swap in but you still need EVERYTHING from the donor engine like accessory brackets, pulleys, starter, exhaust manifolds, etc, as these are different between the brands. 
You didn't specify what transmission is in it now, but if it's a manual, that's great and there are conversion kits to install a 5 or 6 speed overdrive trans. There are only a few to choose from and they all have their different installation and operating procedures. If it's an automatic and you want a manual, then you need a bellhousing, flywheel, clutch assembly, clutch linkage, shift fork, pedals in side.......on and on. The conversion is straight forward but many parts needed to complete. The conversion from a stick to auto is a little easier but still a number of parts necessary.
For other improvements from handling to performance, the skies the limit. There are many aftermarket parts available to change the suspension for handling and ride height, tire and wheel combos, engine performance parts or a complete swap to a modern LSX engine......it's all in what you want and the funding available....

Post up some pics of the car and what you hope to accomplish on it.


----------



## ema (Jun 25, 2009)

Too Many Projects said:


> It's difficult to administer advice without some specifics of the car as it is now.
> That said, engine swapping is most efficiently done by staying with the same make parts. Buick and Olds do use the same transmission as Pontiac and are a little easier to swap in but you still need EVERYTHING from the donor engine like accessory brackets, pulleys, starter, exhaust manifolds, etc, as these are different between the brands.
> You didn't specify what transmission is in it now, but if it's a manual, that's great and there are conversion kits to install a 5 or 6 speed overdrive trans. There are only a few to choose from and they all have their different installation and operating procedures. If it's an automatic and you want a manual, then you need a bellhousing, flywheel, clutch assembly, clutch linkage, shift fork, pedals in side.......on and on. The conversion is straight forward but many parts needed to complete. The conversion from a stick to auto is a little easier but still a number of parts necessary.
> For other improvements from handling to performance, the skies the limit. There are many aftermarket parts available to change the suspension for handling and ride height, tire and wheel combos, engine performance parts or a complete swap to a modern LSX engine......it's all in what you want and the funding available....
> ...



Got a lot of ideas there pal, thanks. By the way, I saw one post which says that a 1971 Camaro's could be replaced a by a 1967 GTO's. Maybe the reverse would be alright as well. It did great with his car. But I think if you can find an engine of the same make, better grab that one.


----------

